# Are these parameters ok?



## Amstaff (Apr 3, 2004)

I have cycled my tank for 3 months now. In my tank are 5 zebra danios to quicken the cycle process. My numbers are as follows: pH 7.6, Alkalinity 120, Hardness 120, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 20, and Ammonia 0. Are these numbers alright for a rhom? I have added pH reducer and can't seem to get it down. I have also added Amquel + to get the Nitrates down. I have done a 30% water change and my numbers have pretty much stayed constant. Is this alright or what do I need to do now? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

Params look OK...PH is fine, better to have a consistent PH than one that jumps around. Control nitrates with water changes(20 is an acceptable amount as nitrates are not nearly as toxic as ammonia and nitrites). Good luck...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You're good to go with any fish you like.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those parameters will be ok for your new arival.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Your parameters look okay, you should check your tap water and see where that hardness is coming from, and try to keep it a bit below that in the future. The reason you PH reducer isn't working is because the KH is so high (which is a good thing), but the PH is well within piranha range so if I were you I wouldn't play with it. A constant PH is more important than a perfect PH.

I have a caution for you, from my own personal experience, that I should bring to your attention. 5 zebra danios are great to cycle your tank with, HOWEVER, if your adding a shoal of small red bellies (or any pygo for that matter) or a Serras thats larger than three or four inches, you may have an ammonia spike while your nitrifying bacteria catchs up to the increased level of waste. I had 100 feeders in a 55 gallon and cycled my tank, 50 feeders died during the cycle, and once it was done I threw four six inch red bellies into my tank, and had an enormous ammonia spike !!! You must take that into consideration and possibly add your piranhas one at a time, or keep a close eye on your ammonia and do small daily water changes while everything catches up. Good luck, and happy piranha keeping.

Joe.


----------

